# Seiko Sumo orange (or other orange diver)



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

*Seiko Sumo orange (or other orange diver)*


View Advert


After a Orange Sumo but would consider other orange divers




*Advertiser*




Montybaber



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£600.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

